# Chilling tales of old Preston



## blackadder (Sep 4, 2005)

Two stories from Preston's past   , taken from a little book I have, the author gave me permission to duplicate the stories.


----------



## killer b (Sep 5, 2005)

plugging yer site again blackadder? did you check with the ed? 

(i will re-register, promise... i haven't got a home internet connection at the moment though, and i've got enough distractions at work with this place...)


----------



## blackadder (Sep 5, 2005)

Lol, My plug is in my signature thing    I just thought the stories might be of interest to some of us northerners.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 5, 2005)

Heres a chilling tale of Preston for you - "you wake up, you look round, you realise you are.............................................in........
 P  R  E  S  T  O:5smileylimit:N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackadder (Sep 5, 2005)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Heres a chilling tale of Preston for you - "you wake up, you look round, you realise you are.............................................in........
> P  R  O:5smileylimit:N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  WHere's our troll been on the forums     There's been an influx of seasiders lately.


----------



## kebabking (Sep 5, 2005)

i used to live on garstang road just past moor lane park - and nearly got shagged in the durty bogs! - any interesting tales from that area?

and - slightly off colour - but has there been any further move on the woman murdered in 1975 in avenham who may have been killed by peter sutcliffe (the yorkshire ripper). joan harrison was her name and she died in a lock up garage in berwick road.

i read a PhD thesis on the psychological effect of the 'Ripper' murders on northern england while at university and the subject fascinates me - not sutcliffe himself or the gory details - but the state of siege mentality of female population that the murders created and how that manifested itself in everyday life.


----------



## blackadder (Sep 5, 2005)

kebabking said:
			
		

> i used to live on garstang road just past moor lane park - and nearly got shagged in the durty bogs! - any interesting tales from that area?
> 
> and - slightly off colour - but has there been any further move on the woman murdered in 1975 in avenham who may have been killed by peter sutcliffe (the yorkshire ripper). joan harrison was her name and she died in a lock up garage in berwick road.
> 
> i read a PhD thesis on the psychological effect of the 'Ripper' murders on northern england while at university and the subject fascinates me - not sutcliffe himself or the gory details - but the state of siege mentality of female population that the murders created and how that manifested itself in everyday life.



There is already a thread about this on the Preston site, you can see it here


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 7, 2005)

blackadder said:
			
		

> WHere's our troll been on the forums     There's been an influx of seasiders lately.



What troll, what forums? 

*looks shifty*


----------

